# Phoenix Police OIS of armed EPD



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

I'll try to find anymore news about the shoot, but the video is from PPD media unit. 

On that note: What do you think those large pipes and white locked box next to the suspect...


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

Looks like a locked container filled with propane tanks...that could of definitely got weird. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

